# La Finca Fuma Corta Cigar Review - nice suprise



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

got them on a auction,price was right.solid burn,nice mild-med a little coffe tried these right off the truck,ill buy more

Read the full review here: La Finca Fuma Corta Cigar Review - nice suprise


----------

